# Roubaix fork upgrade?



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Are there any improvements to be had replacing the fork? I have an 04 Roubaix Comp 27 with Ksyrium SSC SLs. I am not as confident descending as on my old bike - a Dean El Diente with an Ouzo Pro fork and Bontrager Race Lite wheels. 

Is anyone making a 49mm rake carbon fork or has anyone tried one with less rake? Is it the bike or am I just older/wiser and afraid of 40mph road rash?


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

might be... the roubaix has a more upright riding position that is different to descend on


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

I have the same bike you do but with the standard wheels. I hit 40 on my first ride (just a few days ago  ) and thought it felt very stable, though I was a wide, straight with good pavement and visibility. Are your tires, headest, etc. good? 

Mark



hairscrambled said:


> Are there any improvements to be had replacing the fork? I have an 04 Roubaix Comp 27 with Ksyrium SSC SLs. I am not as confident descending as on my old bike - a Dean El Diente with an Ouzo Pro fork and Bontrager Race Lite wheels.
> 
> Is anyone making a 49mm rake carbon fork or has anyone tried one with less rake? Is it the bike or am I just older/wiser and afraid of 40mph road rash?


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

... I was on a wide, straight road...


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

MDGColorado said:


> I have the same bike you do but with the standard wheels. I hit 40 on my first ride (just a few days ago  ) and thought it felt very stable, though I was a wide, straight with good pavement and visibility. Are your tires, headest, etc. good?
> 
> Mark



Headset is adjusted. The tires are new. I had Michelin Race Pros and switched to Continental GP 4 seasons. The new tires seem better.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

hairscrambled said:


> Headset is adjusted. The tires are new. I had Michelin Race Pros and switched to Continental GP 4 seasons. The new tires seem better.


They are.


----------



## Caadrider (Aug 16, 2003)

*I think*

the forks on the roubaix CF bikes are to stiff. The back end of mine is very nice but on a rough road the front end jumps all over the place. Would love to hear your thoughts if you change forks.


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm telling you guys... the roubaix front end is significantly higher than a normal bike. Thats probably the main reason it feels sketchier downhill to you. You're probably used to being more tucked in.

Brian

edit: also the head angle is more upright


----------



## Caadrider (Aug 16, 2003)

*It only*

feels unstable on rough roads. The bar height etc is the same as my old Cannondale. The fork on these bikes is very stiff. They should look at a curved fork in future.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Caadrider said:


> feels unstable on rough roads. The bar height etc is the same as my old Cannondale. The fork on these bikes is very stiff. They should look at a curved fork in future.


Good point about the Roubaix fork being stiffer. You can feel it starting to loose traction on choppy sweepers . The Ouzo Pro was more compliant. Any fork recommendations?


----------



## strapass (Jan 10, 2005)

*get a gonad*



hairscrambled said:


> Are there any improvements to be had replacing the fork? I have an 04 Roubaix Comp 27 with Ksyrium SSC SLs. I am not as confident descending as on my old bike - a Dean El Diente with an Ouzo Pro fork and Bontrager Race Lite wheels.
> 
> Is anyone making a 49mm rake carbon fork or has anyone tried one with less rake? Is it the bike or am I just older/wiser and afraid of 40mph road rash?


Ksyrium SSL and a triple? You have too much money. No one with a triple needs $ 800. wheels. Ok, except maybe you. Re. downhill. The Roubaix carbon kicks booty dh. Maybe a pontoon or training wheels attached to the SSL's would help.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

My goodness.


----------



## dahadley (Sep 27, 2004)

*New forks*

I'll be trying an Alpha Q Pro which is supposedly pretty stiff. It has a 45 mm rake. The fork comes in a couple days and I'll follow up once I ride with it. You could always buy an ouzo pro on Ebay and try it out...


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

careful.

I think moving to a 45mm rake fork might not improve handling. The stock is 49mm rake, so in essence you're going to decrease wheelbase, might make it a bit more squirrely, espescially downhill. Thoughts?


----------



## dahadley (Sep 27, 2004)

*Maybe not*



bsavery123 said:


> careful.
> 
> I think moving to a 45mm rake fork might not improve handling. The stock is 49mm rake, so in essence you're going to decrease wheelbase, might make it a bit more squirrely, espescially downhill. Thoughts?


We'll see. Its only a difference of 4 mm in the total overall wheelbase. As an option, Alpha Q does make a 48mm raked tandem fork (also the alpha q PRO) if the rake is a concern. 

I've just finished cutting and installing my fork. Tomorrow I'll let the list know how it handles.


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

dahadley said:


> We'll see. Its only a difference of 4 mm in the total overall wheelbase. As an option, Alpha Q does make a 48mm raked tandem fork (also the alpha q PRO) if the rake is a concern.
> 
> I've just finished cutting and installing my fork. Tomorrow I'll let the list know how it handles.


You'd be surprised how much a tiny bit like that can change the handling, or rather the "trail" rating (stability). Anyway, I'd love to hear how it feels after. In fact, it might handle better with the shorter wheelbase but be more squirrelly.


----------



## dahadley (Sep 27, 2004)

bsavery123 said:


> You'd be surprised how much a tiny bit like that can change the handling, or rather the "trail" rating (stability). Anyway, I'd love to hear how it feels after. In fact, it might handle better with the shorter wheelbase but be more squirrelly.


OK, I've only done two rides on the new fork, both of which I am very familiar with and do them often. I am totally pleased with this fork (Alpha Q pro). It is stiffer than the stock fork which I really notice on standing climbs and on descents. The bike tracks as well or better than the stock fork. I've not noticed a big difference in handling but the descents are rock solid.


----------

